# Project that need your help!



## omar123 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello reader, i'm new in this forum and i signed in because i have this dream that been haunting me since i was a child maybe someone can help me with.
So the idea is to put two large mirror shaped screen one in the street of the country that i'm from that's Tunisia and one in the street of another country (that's your country)
and observe the interaction between the two groups of people,hope someone will find this intresting.Thank you for reading.


----------

